
The oldest known fossil forest discovered in upper New York state - accrual
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/20/us/fossil-trees-new-york-worlds-oldest-trnd-scn/index.html
======
accrual
> For context, the Cairo forest is about 140 million years older than the
> first dinosaurs that roamed the earth

I found this interesting because it demonstrates just how much there is still
to discover about the planet's history. Millions or even billions of history
may lie just beneath our feet.

